# CSi SAFE Version 12.3.2



## eng-joker (1 فبراير 2012)

Version: 12.3.2
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista and Seven7​

SAFE is the ultimate tool for designing concrete floor and foundation systems. From framing layout all the way through to detail drawing production, SAFE integrates every aspect of the engineering design process in one easy and intuitive environment. SAFE provides unmatched benefits to the engineer with its truly unique combination of power, comprehensive capabilities, and ease-of-use.

Laying out models is quick and efficient with the sophisticated drawing tools, or use one of the import options to bring in data from CAD, spreadsheet, or database programs. Slabs or foundations can be of any shape, and can include edges shaped with circular and spline curves.

Post-tensioning may be included in both slabs and beams to balance a percentage of the self-weight. Suspended slabs can include flat, two-way, waffle, and ribbed framing systems. Models can have columns, braces, walls, and ramps connected from the floors above and below. Walls can be modeled as either straight or curved.

Mats and foundations can include nonlinear uplift from the soil springs, and a nonlinear cracked analysis is available for slabs. Generating pattern surface loads is easily done by SAFE with an automated option. Design strips can be generated by SAFE or drawn in a completely arbitrary manner by the user, with complete control provided for locating and sizing the calculated reinforcement. Finite element design without strips is also available and useful for slabs with complex geometries.

Comprehensive and customizable reports are available for all analysis and design results. Detailed plans, sections, elevations, schedules, and tables may be generated, viewed, and printed from within SAFE or exported to CAD packages.

SAFE provides an immensely capable yet easy-to-use program for structural designers, provideing the only tool necessary for the modeling, analysis, design, and detailing of concrete slab systems and foundations.​

MODELING
• Object Based Graphical Interface
• Model Explorer for Easy Access to Program Features
• Model Templates for Typical Slabs and Foundations
• Arbitrary Geometry and Loadings, including Variations in Thickness
• Automated Mesh Generation
• Slab, Beam, Column/Brace, and Wall/Ramp Objects
• Slab/Foundation Area Objects with Thick Plate
• Automated Soil Spring Supports
• Editing with Move, Mirror, Nudge, and Replicate
• Accurate Dimensioning with Guidelines
• Intelligent Snaps and Architectural Dimensions
• Quick Draw Options for Object Creation
• Selective Data Input On-Screen with Right-Button Click
• Area, Line, and Point Loading
• Post-Tensioning with Automated Load Balancing (PT)
• Powerful Grouping and Selection Options
• User Controlled General Design Strips
• Enhanced Graphical Display for Easy Model Checking


ANALYSIS
• Slabs and Foundations Modeled with Area Objects
• Beams Drawn as Lines – Automatically Meshed into Elements
• Orthotropic Bending with Thick Plate Behavior
• Beams with Flexural, Shear, and Torsional Deformations
• Column and Wall Stiffness Above and Below Slab
• Thickness Variations, Drop Panels, and Openings
• Nonlinear Cracked Analysis
• Nonlinear Long-Term Creep and Shrinkage
• Nonlinear No-Tension Soil Model
• Slab Discontinuities Due to Construction Joints or Elevation Changes
• Automatic Meshing with Constraings at Mismatched Slab Meshes
• Variations in Soil Modulus of Subgrade Reaction
• Multiple Load Cases and Combinations


DESIGN
• Slab and Beam Concrete Design for American, Australian, British, Canadian, Chinese, European, Hong Kong, Indian, New Zealand and Singapore Codes
• Both Strip Based and Finite Element Based Design
• Punching Shears Checks and Shear Stud Design
• Post-Tensioning Strength and Serviceability Design (PT)
• Twisting Moments Included
• Automatic T-Beam Effects
• Design Based on General Design Strips


DETAILING
• Automatic Generation of Default Views and Drawings
• Plans, Elevations, Sections, Rebar Tables, Schedules, and Bill of Quantities
• Customizable Drawing Sheets with Multiple Views
• Edit Reinforcement, Text, and Annotations
• Synchronization After Model Changes
• Export Drawings to DXF or AutoCAD DWG
• Plot Full Size Drawings


DISPLAY
• 3D Graphical Displays
• Deformed Shapes
• Loading Diagrams
• Animation of Deformed Shapes
• Slab Displacement, Moment, Shear, and Bearing Pressure Contours
• User Controlled Stress Averaging for Contours
• Beam Moment, Shear, and Torsion Diagrams
• Post-Tensioning Stress Diagrams (PT)
• Tabular Display of Model Input & Output
• Reaction Force Diagrams Eng-Syria.NET
• Integrated Strip Moment and Shear Diagrams
• Graphical Display of Required Reinforcing for Slabs and Beams
• Rendered View with Lighting, Textures, and Shadows
• Rendered View of Rebar Cages​

*SAFE v12.3.2 FULL DOWNLOAD​*



DownLoad StandAlone


DownLoad FULL DVD​


----------



## eng-joker (1 فبراير 2012)

تحميل الكراك


```
http://www.4shared.com/rar/3cDiRQEA/crack_safe.html
```


----------



## El_Gabalawy (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## aymanallam (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## م/ لؤي (1 فبراير 2012)

ما شاء الله 
هيك كتير يا باشمهندس etabs+safe في يوم واحد و مرة وحدة؟
ما شاء الله عنك الله يعطيك العافية و شكرا على السبق و التميز


----------



## eng-joker (1 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي مهندس لؤي وأشكرك على المرور


----------



## bboumediene (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## remstereo (2 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على البرنامج لكن الرخصة مش شغالة وذلك يظهر فى الصورة الموجودة فى المرفقات


----------



## bboumediene (2 فبراير 2012)

ياريت كل اللي حمل البرنامج يرد علينا اذا كان شغال ولا لاء


----------



## remstereo (2 فبراير 2012)

الكراك ده شغال 100/100


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/144600664/7429960/crack.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/6inltijsr
```

password


```
joker™_civilea.com
```
​


----------



## eng-joker (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للجميع على المرور

إلى الاخ bboumediene طبعا النسخة تعمل ومع الكراك المرفق , أنا لم أقم بنشر المشاركة عن البرنامج باصداره الأخير بهدف زيادة عدد المشاركات :86: , البرنامج حصلت عليه من الشركة مباشرة وأنا قمت برفعه كما وصلني مع تجربة الكراك للاصدار القديم وهو يعمل انشاءالله.

الأفضل أن تتأكد من ذلك بنفسك 
-------
بالنسبة لرابط الكراك المرفوع على الفورشيرد لقد تمّ حجبه وشكرا للأخ remstereo على الروابط البديلة مع العلم أنها لنفس الملف السابق , وللعلم أيضاً أنه حسب الصورة الموجودة بالمرفقات فإن البرنامج يعمل والكراك يعمل أيضا حيث أن مدة الـ 120 يوم لا تتغير أبدا...


تحياتي, والسلام عليكم


----------



## remstereo (2 فبراير 2012)

الكراك الذى قمت بارفاقه مختلف عن الكراك اللى حضرتك ارفقته 

انظر اللى الصورة من جهازى الرخصة صالحة لمدة سنة 365 يوم وليس 120 يوم لاحظ 


```
120 days left on network [U][COLOR=Red][B]trial [/B][/COLOR][/U]license
```
 
الصورة فى المرفقات


----------



## eng-joker (2 فبراير 2012)

ههههههه شر البلية ما يضحك , مع انه انا من قام برفع الملف أيضاً , حيث أني رفعت ملفين مختلفين للكراك , ملف للايتابس والملف الآخر للسيف على أحد المواقع

نعم هذا الكراك يعمل انشاءالله , ولكن السبب أن الملف الآخر الذي قمت بوضعه هنا يعمل على جميع الانظمة ومدة 120 يوم تبقى ثابتة بهدف أن الكراك لمدة سنة لا يعمل على كل الاجهزة , لذلك فضلت نشره (120 يوم) , حيث أن البرنامج يأتي لمدة 30 يوم كفترة تجريبية

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## bboumediene (3 فبراير 2012)

معلش أخي eng-joker اعذرني انا لم أسأل الا لما رأيت أحدهم يقول غن الكراك لا يشتغل فأردت أن أطمئن قبل أن أحمله لأنها حصلت معايا من قبل ولا سيما ان البرنامج كبير ويحتاج وقت طويل للتحميل والنت عندي على قدو هههههههههههه
فمتزعلش و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-joker (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم,

ولا يهمك أخي bboumediene , أنا ما زعلت , بالعكس أنا أخذت الامور بروح رياضية ^_^ , البرنامج حجمه كبير ومن حقك أن تسأل , تحياتي أخي الكريم والله يجزيك الخير.


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا شباب اللة يعطيكم الععافية على هالبرامج الممتتازة بسىى ودى اععرف الفرق بين safe 12.3 والاصدار safe 12.3.2 لانى سطبت اللى اتنين ومش شايف فرق يا ريت حد يوضح الفرق لو فى فرق وجزاااااكم اللة كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## انور الاستشاري (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا لجهودكم الاستثنائيه جزاكم الله عنا خيرا ووفقكم :: ممكن إعادة رفع البرنامج بعد تقسيمه الى اجزاء بحجم 50 ميكا او 100 ميكا على روابط الميديا فاير او الفو-شير و نكون ممنونين منكم \
وفقك الله و بارك بكم و بوقتكم و جهدكم


----------



## sherief2003 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rammah (7 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## akm5470 (11 أبريل 2012)

يا شباب أنا نزلت البرنامج من زمان لكن مش لاقي الباسوورد بتاعة فتح الكراك حد ممكن يكتبها تاني
و شكرا


----------



## civil.85 (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أولا:أود السؤال ما الفرق بين standalone و Full DvD..

ثانيا: يا ريت لو يتم تقسيم البرنامج لعدة أجزاء لتسهل تحميله...

وشكرا على البرنامج وتقبل مروري...


----------



## صقر الهندسه (22 أبريل 2012)

الف شكررررررررررررررررر :77:


----------



## eng-joker (20 أغسطس 2012)

> أود السؤال ما الفرق بين standalone و Full DvD..



Full DvD تحتوي على ملفات الفيديو التعليمية من الشركة


----------



## هاني علي 26 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

وبعد 120 يوم هل نقوم بتسطيب البرنامج مره اخري او نغير الويندوز من الجديد
​


----------



## المسافر77 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت روابط اخرى للبرنامج
لان الرابط المذكور منتهي


----------



## nawalid6 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

برجاء وضع روابط تعمل لانه تم ازالة هذه الروابط


----------



## القافله (9 ديسمبر 2012)

برجاء وضع روابط تعمل لانه تم ازالة هذه الروابط​


----------



## eng marwa2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

بعد اذنك ياباش مهندس ازاى اثبت الكراك وهو بصيغه dll


----------



## احمدحمدى الزقازيقى (17 فبراير 2013)

برجاء وضع روابط جديدة حيث ان الروابط منتهية (حذفت ) ولك جزيل الشكر علىا لمجهود


----------



## alhawary (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كروم (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يرجى رفع الملف مرة جديدة


----------



## Engineer86 (10 يونيو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل !!!


----------

